

The Typography of Code - hollywoodcole
http://blog.hamstu.com/2008/02/03/the-typography-of-code/

======
simianstyle
Despite it being a MSFT product, my favorite fixed-width type is Consolas when
coding on a PC.

------
edu
I've been using some of the proggy fonts[1] for some time now. Nowadays I use
the Proggy Square font with bold punctuation, which looks great.

[1] <http://www.proggyfonts.com/>

------
anonym
I've started using Inconsolata, which is both free and pretty nice. (It has
particularly nice parentheses, which I appreciate as a Lisp programmer.)

------
parbo
I use DejaVu Sans Mono, which is more or less the same as Bitstream Vera Sans
Mono.

------
mhartl
The code samples identify themselves as PHP, but they appear to be Python.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
The samples are Python, but they come from a product called PHPRunner. I
assume that they interact with PHP rather than consist of PHP.

